

Sell stuff on Pinterest. - drewonstuff
http://www.pin2sell.com/

======
drewonstuff
Evidently, Pinterest took them down in 5 hours.
<http://www.facebook.com/groups/pinterestapi/> \- read thread near the top

~~~
jarek
That is a closed group

~~~
drewonstuff
just said they got cut off and were trying to get around it

